# How did you do?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

How did you do on the first couple days of the muzzey, got some pics?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

This was my buck, killed in the Northern Region on Public Land on the second day-


















This was my buddys buck (left) killed on the opener in the same spot I killed mine-


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice bucks!! Score still is Deer 7 my son 0. :lol:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

ntrl brn rebel, you must have been down pretty low do not see any snow. nice buck any way. saw very few deer this year maybe 15 all together in two days. will try somewhere different monday.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

hard huntin for me, got snowed out, hiked out, hunted out. saw 20 deer. wish i was elk hunting, i was in elk heaven all week.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

We didnt shoot anything but are buddies saw five bucks 2 two points and 3 4 points one about 26in to far away. I passed up a little yearling 3point on the road it was a fun hunt.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been seeing a lot of bucks but they have all been too far away. Opening day saw fifteen bucks most were 2 points there were a couple 3 points worth shooting if they were closer. Other than that it has been one here and there.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Not Bad


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave your deers antlers look like a white tails.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bucks there guys. congrates.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I blasted him @ 42 yards opening morning. He scores 156 1/8,not too bad for a 3 point with no eyeguards.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a big o three point there. nice job.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

THANK YOU!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

this years muzzy hunt was a blast one of the best hunts i have been on. i too was in elk heaven all week long saw at least 20 different bulls up close and personal would have taken all but 2 if i had the chance. deer wise i was able to put a stalk on 2 different 4 points got to 60 yards on both when the deer look behind them and took off. each time another hunter had skylined on the ridge the deer were on. but no worries i still have the rifle hunt to look forward to. not to mention i will be dreaming of big ole elk for quite awhile now.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

I also shot my first muzzy buck this year. I actually passed on him the day before, but couldn't hold out the next day as we were headed back to break down camp. Shot him at 40 yards through both lungs with a 50 cal. 245gr. AeroTip, he didn't go far!




























Rut


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

RuttCrazed said:


> I also shot my first muzzy buck this year.


Nice job :!: Thanks for posting the pics. I dare say that is what we all like to see, so those lucky hunters out there get yourselves a camera and post your pics.


----------



## COUNTRYBOY (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is my little guy. Taken Sunday morning, with a hawken .50 at about 40 yards.










I wanted something bigger, but my son talked me into this one. Kids... :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some nice bucks there guys nice job on them. hey do what make the kids happy right. nice job guys.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Our camp had 20 tags and came out with 6 small bucks. Here are 5 of the bucks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bucks there.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

bears butt are you the one with the spike? it looks like a spike.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I finally shot a buck today, it was a 2-PT no pics. Just your typical size two point. I ended up going back to Monte Crisco today. Yesterday I went over by soapstone and saw the usual does.
I hunted Monte Crisco the first two days came home to wait out the storm from Saturday.
When I got there this morning it still was 20-degrees in the morning and about 4" of snow from last night.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My wifes 15 year old cousin shot a nice 4X4 with a cheater on one side. I've been told that it is about 24in wide. Shot down by the white mountain up 12 mile. I'll try to get a picture and post it.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Shot a 2 point opening morning an hour after I started to hunt, ran into him and some friends twice and the second time decided that since I was getting sick, wife home already sick and the thought of another year passing on smaller deer to only end up eating tag soup, I took him. Afterwards I wondered what I had done when I had to haul him about a mile or more to the truck by myself!!!! The new TC sure did the job on him though, 300 grain TC shockwave, 100 grains of 777 really took him off his feet. Fun hunt for how short it was, I went up with my buddy by Huntington res on Friday and only saw does and a small 2 point. Hopefully next year I'll put the hurt on that big 5x5 of my dreams. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sagebrush wrote


> bears butt are you the one with the spike? it looks like a spike.


Ya that's me and it was a spike. Opportunity knocked and I answered. The liver has already been eaten! No heart however, it was jelly.

We saw a lot of small bucks this year and will be back out there tomorrow for one last chance. My son hasn't taken a buck yet...looking for something big. Also my freind has a cow elk tag he is trying to fill.

All in all it was a great hunt, the bad weather missed us and went onto some of you other guys.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

feel lucky the weather missed you guys. I left on Monday morning could not get back in the mtn due to the snow. so stayed at the camp ground for two days, Tueday morning it was 20 degrees out and my water line inlet to the trailer froze. moved camp back into the hills on the opener (Wednesday) in the afternoon. the friend that was with me broke his ankle in the camp ground after being there for only about two hours.
so he did not get to hunt this year. I seem to be bad luck to be around during the hunt.

When I saw that picture and with your screen name I said that there looks like a bears butt there.

I'm thinking about getting rid of these sabots and shoot only bore size bullets, did not have a good out come with the sabots out of the omega, seem liked that I had some flyer's like i do with the knight. only happens when I am shooting at game.

just that those powerbelts are a $1.00 a peice to shoot out the 54. cal do not know what the price is for the 50. cal is going.


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

[/img]

Got me a 3 point


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Kevlar....THAT is ONE HUGE 3 point!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

oh ya nice one, good going


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevlar,

Nice Buck, It looks like you were on the Bookcliffs, am I correct?


----------



## #52 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a pic of my boy and the buck I killed the second day of the hunt [attachment=0:323a2]2007 deer.jpg[/attachment:323a2]


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats. That is a beauty.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

dagum that is a nice buck how about the story behind it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: WOW that a BIG a$$ three point buck there. Thats A realy nice four point there to. good mass on both bucks and good widens to. congrats to both hunters.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm thinking you guys need to quit shootin all the little ones and let them grow up!
No really are you frigging serious those things are HOGS!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Is is just me, or does it look like #52's deer has an eye patch? Hmmmmm. 
Nice buck by the way.


----------



## #52 (Oct 4, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> dagum that is a nice buck how about the story behind it.


I watched this buck during the bow hunt but could never get a good shot at him he was hanging out in a real open area. I knew if he stayed around I could get a shot at him on the muzzleloader hunt as long as I could make a long shot. So I practiced shooting 200 and 250 yard shots with my muzzleloader. My 11 year old boy and I went out Wed. night and sure enough Thursday morning he was right where I thought he would be my boy sat under a tree and watched in the spotting scope while I snuck up I took about a 250 yard shot and hit him in the back. I've never seen my boy so excited as he raced across the hill to me[attachment=0:6afc3]icon_bliss.gif[/attachment:6afc3] He is 31 1/2 inches wide and gross scores 191


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

great job on a hunt with your boy to witness it. i bet he has not stopped talking about it yet or ever.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

good job there #52 that is a really nice buck.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, whats up with all the big three points, you guys got some studs for sure. Sagebrush you not the first guy to say my buck looks like a white tail. I thought he was pretty cool lookin so I took him.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

This is not a deer, but I still shot it with my Muzzleloader.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull FishLakeElk Hunter! Great pics. Care to share the story?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a nice bull there. congrats on him.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Dad, shot a Nice buck opening morning @ 9:30 am. We saw 8 bucks opening morning three were shooters (4 point main frame). I'm working on getting pics up loaded.


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

This isn't as big as FishLakeElk Hunter's but I'm happy with him. After not seeing much of anything the first week, I wasn't going to be too picky the 2nd week.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I would be happy with him to.


----------



## huntress (Sep 10, 2007)

Dad's Muzz. Buck opening Day.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be happy with that bull. congrats on him. also that a nice buck there. congrats to your dad on him.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Short hunt, opening morning 7:45 am[attachment=0:243dd]deer.jpg[/attachment:243dd]
Can't tell by the pic but it is a 6x6, 2 equal cheaters on both sides.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a realy nice buck there, congrats on him.


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job. That's a great buck.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> This is not a deer, but I still shot it with my Muzzleloader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Clint.

He was not the bull I was hoping for, but it was a fun hunt and I am glad I got at least something!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Good to see some of you did well! As for me I shot twice, and missed twice  I missed a nice 4x4 about 26 wide, and 20 tall or so. I shot over the top of him at 185 yds. and he never knew where the shot came from. He started to run directley toward me, and between me watching him, and trying to put a load in the gun at the same time, a train wreck was about to happen. He saw me running the ram rod down the barrel, and slamed on the brakes at about 50yds. away. I finally got the primer in the action, and he busted out never to be seen again. :evil: Oh well, theres allways next season.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

good looking bucks. dang i wish i would have got a tag.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Gdog, that is a fine looking trophy! Just for my info, how wide is it, outside to outside? On the hoof a lot of guys would have said it was 30 plus. I'm guessing it to be 28. Congrats on a fine buck!


----------

